# [meetup] Georgia (location, date to be determined)



## vonnagy (Jan 7, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't know when I will be back in the states, but there has been some interest in a Georgia meetup, so I thought i would get the ball rolling - hopefully some there can pick up the slack and organised something here 

I know of several great areas in the north georgia area if you want to go on photo expeditions north of Hotlanta. Anyways good luck to all


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 7, 2005)

im down for whenever!!!



md


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 7, 2005)

I would be too, if no conflicts with the dates.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2005)

too funny! this should be called the Georgia Meetup thread for 'non-georgians'


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 8, 2005)

if it helps you guys any, USC is going to whip georgia's ass this upcoming year....


runs from georgians..


md


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 9, 2005)

BWahahahahahaaa.... I didn't know you were making a career change to be a comedian, Matt.....(and I'm from SC)  We'll have to see what happens and plan around it.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 9, 2005)

two words. STEVE SPURRIER.



md


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 9, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> two words. STEVE SPURRIER.
> 
> 
> 
> md


     :roll: Right


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 9, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




we shall see....give it three years, and we have an SEC championship.



md


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

Count me in, kiddies.   Georgia has a lot to offer photographers.   We can hit the N GA mtns, like Mark suggested.   Not too much in Atlanta itself, unless you like cemetery art. (read: Oakland)     There's also Savannah, where supposedly there's a photo op on every corner.   Lots to consider!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

oi i find that there are several cool places around hotlanta as well (besides the gold cluba & cheetahs  ) how bout stone mountain? 

I never every visited Howard Finsters paradise gardens. I really regret that because i hear its in shambles now. Terri, do yourself a favour and see if you can visit that place and take photos before it falls to pieces.


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> oi i find that there are several cool places around hotlanta as well (besides the gold cluba & cheetahs  ) how bout stone mountain?
> 
> I never every visited Howard Finsters paradise gardens. I really regret that because i hear its in shambles now. Terri, do yourself a favour and see if you can visit that place and take photos before it falls to pieces.



"Howard Finsters Paradise Gardens".....never heard of it, muffin.   (Well I've not visited the Gold Club or Cheetahs either, you little tramp!)      But I'll see if I can scout it out.....I don't mind if it's falling to pieces - it probably looks great in infrared.     

Stone Mountain is *perhaps* a bit touristy, but I'd be game for anything, really.        Maybe I can get a shot of you on the kid's train!   :mrgreen:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> "Howard Finsters Paradise Gardens".....never heard of it, muffin.   (Well I've not visited the Gold Club or Cheetahs either, you little tramp!)      But I'll see if I can scout it out.....I don't mind if it's falling to pieces - it probably looks great in infrared.
> 
> Stone Mountain is *perhaps* a bit touristy, but I'd be game for anything, really.        Maybe I can get a shot of you on the kid's train!   :mrgreen:



I hear there is a petting zoo nearby too 

Howard Finster - i am not sure where penneville is anymore. but here are a few links. Apparntely its reopening this spring. Sadly I found out he died 4 years ago :cry: So much for me keeping up with this.

http://www.finster.com/
http://www.finster.com/Paradise Gardens.htm
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~CAP/Finster/finster4.html
http://www.folkart.org/mag/finster/finster.html


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

We'd have to camp at Sloppy Floyd State Park!    

I don't recall exactly where that is, except me and the hubby have passed by it during our travels and I vowed to visit this strangely-named place one day....   :mrgreen:  And apparently the Finster place is nearby.   

Sounds like it IS closed now, Mark, and due to open "only on Saturdays" this coming spring...?


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah, i wish i coulda seen before i moved from Georgia. I friend told me about 10 years ago it was in a really run down state. I got into Finsters art because it made a an REM album way back when.

Sloppy Floyd State Park.. now that place sounds cool 8) where is that?


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> yeah, i wish i coulda seen before i moved from Georgia. I friend told me about 10 years ago it was in a really run down state. I got into Finsters art because it made a an REM album way back when.
> 
> Sloppy Floyd State Park.. now that place sounds cool 8) where is that?



It makes ya laugh, doesn't it???      Do you remember where Rome, GA is?   From Atlanta, northwest a bit....I believe it's over that way, maybe a 90 minute drive from Atlanta proper.


----------



## ipon (Jan 30, 2006)

you guys mind a brand newbi tag along? just want to learn and get advice from the pros..


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

ipon said:
			
		

> you guys mind a brand newbi tag along? just want to learn and get advice from the pros..


Of course not!  The more the merrier. We've not discussed this meetup in quite a while (note the date of the last post) so it's been tabled for the time being. Just keep checking periodically!


----------



## JamesD (Apr 27, 2006)

If this is still up, I might could go.  I'll be the eccentric non-millionaire. :mrgreen: I'm in Lower Alabama, and I have to arrange in advance to go anywhere outside about 100 miles, so...

Anywhoo...
-James


----------

